
Welcome to Брайтон Бич, Brooklyn - gk1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/12/14/nyregion/brighton-beach-photo-essay.html
======
cosmosai
I've been there about 10 or so years ago. It has that atmosphere that I
remember from old Soviet movies. Those sorts of olden vibes don't exist on the
post Soviet territory anymore. BB was a culture shock for me because it was
like stepping 40 or so years straight back in time to Soviet Union of the 70s
or so even though I never saw those times. Places like this (another one I
know is Russian West Hollywood) is made up of people who only watch Russian TV
and films, only eat at Russian restaurants and shops, only socialize with
other Russian speakers (preferably those born and raised in the former Soviet
Union) and never bother to learn the local language. I met some people who've
been living for 30+ years in the states and still don't speak English
whatsoever.

I just started reading a novel called Vita Nostra (found it among the SciFi
recommendations of 2018) the other day and it strongly reminds me of Brighton
Beach.

